# Reserve Academy Firearms Training



## changeover

Hey guys, I am set to graduate the Reserve Academy at the end of the month but I'm still at a loss as to what the firearms training section includes. In our academy they require us to get a letter to do the training from our sponsor but mine wants to know what we do exactly because he is uneasy about sponsoring me for firearms training that is only 2 days. Can't say I blame him. I have heard from other people there is a way to get qualified or whatever outside of the academy. Does anyone know any info on any of this stuff? If so it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Inspector71

Any firearms training that is MPTC approved is better than NONE! What Firearms training is your sponsor going to provide? Is it more than two days? Is it the same as every other officer, including FT folks get? What firearm does the R/I want to use? Too many questions? they're all relevant.


----------



## changeover

Well my sponsor isn't going to provide any training, he just sponsored me to go to the academy. The reserve academy wants a letter from my sponsor to do their training but they can't provide me with any info because it's all new training so my sponsor is hesitant to write the letter so I can do it because he doesn't believe two days is enough. I think we are really just qualifying but I'm not sure since they can't tell me. I just want to know what they are doing for the firearms and if I can't do it through them can I go somewhere else. Sorry I know it's confusing.


----------



## pahapoika

take/get whatever training you can. get documentation stating as such and go from there.

both my departments shoot in a trailer so can't see what all the fuss is about qualifying.


----------



## changeover

Oh I definitely plan on doing the class I am just unsure if my sponsor will sign for it. I think my main question was if anyone knew what they do for this section of the reserve academy and if I can go somewhere else for it.


----------



## Wildcard

changeover said:


> I think my main question was if anyone knew what they do for this section of the reserve academy


I believe this state has a few different R/I Academies and I know the one I went to last year at S.T.C.C expanded their hours requirements right after my class graduated. So if it follows the same course work as the W.M.C.O.P.A, the firearms section might be new to most people you'll ask. I know they gave us ZERO firearms training in my R/I class. If you were to ask your class instructor, they should be able to supply you with an outline that may make your sponsoring Chief more comfortable.....at least i would think?


----------



## changeover

You would think they would give us an outline but I have been asking for weeks and keep saying they don't know because it is new and they will ask someone and get back to us but still no answer. It's very frustrating and it's part of the reason why I am looking elsewhere because I have heard from a few people you can do the classes or qualifying somewhere else but I'm not sure if they are right.


----------



## Wildcard

changeover said:


> You would think they would give us an outline but I have been asking for weeks and keep saying they don't know because it is new and they will ask someone and get back to us but still no answer. It's very frustrating and it's part of the reason why I am looking elsewhere because I have heard from a few people you can do the classes or qualifying somewhere else but I'm not sure if they are right.


I would certainly hope that the person teaching those 2 firearms classes will know what and how they are teaching it. Do you at least know if it's just textbook training (like an LTC class) or if it's actually field training/shooting as well?


----------



## changeover

Wildcard said:


> I would certainly hope that the person teaching those 2 firearms classes will know what and how they are teaching it. Do you at least know if it's just textbook training (like an LTC class) or if it's actually field training/shooting as well?


We are definitely going to be shooting because they told us to bring body armor, ear plugs, frangible ammo etc.


----------



## CJIS

I believe it is still a firearms safety course approved by the MPTC and then it is a MPTC outlined Qualification in a trailer or at a range with 100 Rounds of ammo with what ever firearm your Sponsor Dept uses.


----------



## changeover

^ That's it? Do you have to get a certain amount on the target or anything like that? That's kinda scary considering a lot of kids in my class have never fired a gun before. I hope their departments put them through another class...


----------



## Wildcard

changeover:606121 said:


> ^ That's it? Do you have to get a certain amount on the target or anything like that? That's kinda scary considering a lot of kids in my class have never fired a gun before. I hope their departments put them through another class...


If it is MPTC like it's been suggested, you'll probably have 1 day of textbook and 1 day of shooting. Aside from my LTC class, I had never fired a gun before. Those 100 rounds are in 2 rounds of 50 each. Both rounds I was able to attain 45 out of 50. They will usually do as much as they can, within reason and safety, to make sure everyone passes.


----------



## Oscar8

I have been at the Hanover range with Lt. Nihan of Hanover PD for the past two days doing the firearms portion of the Plymouth R/I academy. The firearms part of the academy consisted of a day in the classroom for a firearms safety course for those who did not have a LTC and two days at the range. 
The first day at the range consisted of basic firearms training, proper stance, how the aim, loading, unloading, jams, etc again more training for people who aren't familiar with firearms (non LTC). Then we got to shoot ten rounds at the end of the day so the people who had never fired a pistol before would know what its like before qualification.
The second day we qualified first thing in the morning, two rounds of 50 first round was to qualify and second was just for practice. After everyone had qualified they had us do some tactical shooting through doorways/windows and from behind cover.
In order to qualify you must get a 80 (50 rounds @ 2 points a piece) I was one of two in the class who got a hundred. :shades_smile: The 16 weeks are finally over and now I can go to work! Congrats REBA 1102. :thumbs_up:


----------



## changeover

Thanks to the last 2 guys for that info, cleared a lot up for me.


----------



## mpd61

It would help to know what specific firearm You are going to Qualify with? Is it issued by the P.D., or do you provide your own duty weapon?
Most departments require their officers to qualify and train with their own Department Instructor after the academy. 
:wink_smile:


----------



## changeover

mpd61 said:


> It would help to know what specific firearm You are going to Qualify with? Is it issued by the P.D., or do you provide your own duty weapon?
> Most departments require their officers to qualify and train with their own Department Instructor after the academy.
> :wink_smile:


Funny you should mention this. After talking to the person who runs my academy I have come to find out that since the department that sponsored me(a college) does not carry firearms and I don't have any other jobs lined up that carry I cannot even do the firearms training. She said what you just said, when I do get on a department that carries as a reserve or a college they will train me. Sooooo this thread doesn't really matter anymore haha. I do appreciate everyones answers as you did clear up a lot of things for me anyways!


----------



## EJS12213

changeover said:


> Funny you should mention this. After talking to the person who runs my academy I have come to find out that since the department that sponsored me(a college) does not carry firearms and I don't have any other jobs lined up that carry I cannot even do the firearms training. She said what you just said, when I do get on a department that carries as a reserve or a college they will train me. Sooooo this thread doesn't really matter anymore haha. I do appreciate everyones answers as you did clear up a lot of things for me anyways!


What Academy are you in that will not let you do the training? I ask because someone I know who did the R/I Academy in Boylston was able to take the firearms training even though he is being hired by an unarmed department. Is it different at each Academy?


----------



## changeover

I'm at the Foxboro academy. I found it weird but oh well. I guess if I do get hired they just put me through it.


----------



## pahapoika

hard to qualify on a particular firearm if your not carrying it.

some departments let you carry different sidearms, but you have to qualify and carry that gun.

maybe get checked out on a Sig or Glock for future employment considerations ?


----------



## Oscar8

The Plymouth R/I academy had us bring our own firearms in (if you had a LTC) to qualify if the our department didnt carry or let us take a firearm. I work for a unarmed department and there was no question on giving me the training or not. You had to qualify in order to gratuate the academy end of story.


----------

